# Welsh roasters



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I would like to get peoples feedback and opinions on the roasters in Wales. Welsh coffee co seem to be the best I have fouind so far. Are there others I should consider.

Thank you


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Coaltown in Ammanford,

http://www.coaltowncoffee.co.uk/


----------



## nyneve (Sep 7, 2016)

Have you ordered from welsh coffee co yourself? just asking as i placed an order earlier in the week and it is still showing as on hold?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Just over the border in Ross-on-Wye but well worth trying is James Gourmet.

http://jamesgourmetcoffee.com/


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

I can recommend Poblado Coffi.

http://www.pobladocoffi.co.uk

Gogs, mind you!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Oh, and Ferrari's of course:

http://www.ferrariscoffee.co.uk/


----------



## nyneve (Sep 7, 2016)

I shall have to try and contact welsh coffee and see what's going on, otherwise I may try Poblado's Decaf. My options are limited to decaf at the moment so also following the decaf thread for suggestions.


----------



## nyneve (Sep 7, 2016)

Just had a reply back from huw at welsh coffee, very quick responding







, my coffee is on its way so we shall see.


----------

